# A Shop Built For The Cold



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Minnesota...

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/equipment/news/template1&product=/ag/news/equipment&vendorReference=0702DDD2&paneContentId=71707&paneParentId=70073&pagination_num=1


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

That's pretty neat. I'd be interested in the cost per square foot versus a pole building.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Yeah, cost was the first thing that came to my mind.....


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

The SIP buildings seem to be getting more popular here.I've been watching the progress on my friends building going up.The part I like is that there is no wood in the ground,the walls are on top of the cement footings or walls so not in the ground to rot.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes, you are seeing SIP buildings here in the South to keep out heat....Oak Ridge National Laboratories where some testing was conducted is about 40 miles from my place. Once the foundation is in place the building goes up very quickly. It will cost about 15-20% more for this type of construction.....here.

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Vol said:


> Yes, you are seeing SIP buildings here in the South to keep out heat....Oak Ridge National Laboratories where some testing was conducted is about 40 miles from my place. Once the foundation is in place the building goes up very quickly. It will cost about 15-20% more for this type of construction.....here.
> 
> Regards, Mike


That's what I was wondering about Mike. We still haven't started building our new shop, and this would be intriguing. But since I'm poor, guess I'll have to use dead trees instead. Cost is definitely the defining factor me.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Dang, very impressive building. We built a new shop last year but haven't been able to insulate it yet. I don't think you ever get done working on a shop building. I swear sometimes it's colder in the shop than it is outside! Looking back, we wish we would've ran the piping for radiant floors.





  








New barn




__
PaCustomBaler


__
Dec 16, 2014


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I do like the idea of sip panels but I'd also have to price out a pole building with floor heat and then spray foamed insulation. That spray foam stuff sure seals up any cracks and makes for an airtight building.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

It sure is pricey though. I would be curious to see true energy savings. My brother spent close to 4k more for spray foam than fiberglass. Maybe 1060 sq ft house?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

You are going to be approaching the SIP building range with spray-on....

Regards, Mike


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I knew the spray foam was expensive but didn't realize it would get close to the cost of a sip building in cost difference. I guess I figured there would be a little less concrete used in a pole building vs a sip building with footings.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Yea, about that spray foam. I like what it does and seals everything up, but it sure wrinkles the steel. my remodeled barn into shop wrinkled and a guy down the road did it to his building, same thing. Is there something we didn't do right? Foam is sprayed on the steel. Thinking it might be better to sheet the wall first??


----------

